# Meerforellen in Eckernförde



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte am Wochenende vor nach Eckernförde zu fahrne und da mal wieder mein Glück zu versuchen.
Aber ich weiß nicht in letzter Zeit da abging oder ob da überhaupt was los war.

War irgend jemand in letzter Zeit dort und hat auch Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Broder (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

In letzter Zeit war nicht so doll aber das Wetter hat ja auch n Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht - dies WE siehts ja gut aus - meinst Du Robinsonhütte der Hemmelmark ?
#h


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Nö wir sind bei Kiek ut.
An der Steilküste.

Willst du auch am WE los?


----------



## Broder (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Ja ich hatte so Samstag angedacht aber ein AB Treffen bei Kieck ut ist in Ordnung - ich will mal sagen ich zieh schon mal meine Watbüx an und dann schaun wir mal #h


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Jo sauber.
Das hört sich ja gut an.
Ich werde dann auch sehen dass ich da hin komme.
Wann bist du da.
Wir hatten vor am Samstag da hinzukommen.
Im laufe des Vormittags.
Und dann wollen wir mal sehen was mit den Mefos in Eckernförde los ist.
Und ich mein neues Geschirr vielleicht mal mit ner etwas größeren Mefo einweihen kann.


----------



## Juliannn (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

war einer in den letzten tagen in schönhagen? wollte am sonntag mit nem freund los.


----------



## Broder (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Ok Pattex ...ich werde da sein .... moment lass mich überlegen 11:30 bis 15:30 an der Steilküste also von Kick ut bis zur Spitze/Riff waten und werfend - wirr am Strand herumlaufen ... woran erkennt man euch so ?


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Wir sind vermutlich zu dritt.
2 von uns sind recht groß und einer ist mittelgroß.
Wir sind alle im Alter von 16-18.
Ich glaub da wirst du uns schon erkennen, weil ich glaub nicht dass noch mehrere in unserem Alter da unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## Broder (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@Patex :Joh na dann #6 bis Samstag 

@ Juliann:Schönhagen müßte gehen werden ja West haben #c #h


----------



## Juliannn (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

supi dann werden wir es mal da versuchen,wenn es nichts wird stoßen wir vielleicht zu euch um paar mefos zu ärgern.


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Ich ware am 30.12. in Schönhagen.
Das Ergebnis war eine Mefo von 43cm und eine die ich aber schon kurz nach dem Biss wieder verloren habe.
Ausserdem hat noch ein Kolege von mir noch einen Dorsch von 53cm gefangen.

Aber ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Wind am Wochenende aussieht.
http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/olpenitz
Das sieht nach Südwind aus.
Müsste aber noch einigermaßen gehen.


----------



## Mepps (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

also wir fahren am samstag bis jetzt zu viert nach kiekut. wer lust hat sich uns anzuschließen einfach bescheid sagen!:m  ankommen werden wir um ca 10-11 Uhr! 
LG
Jonas


----------



## bewillknevill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

moin moin 
wo is´n kiekut ?
viellleicht kann man sich ja noch mit zwei leuten einklinken?
:q


----------



## Mepps (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Hmm kiekut??|kopfkrat :m  schwer zu beschreiben..es liegt an der südlichen seite eckernförder bucht ma besten mal googeln nach ner karte 
wenn du von eckernföde kommst und richtung süden fährst(|kopfkrat  wie heißt noch gleich die bundestraße??) dann ca. 1-2km nach dem ortsschild rechts, auf den parkplatz und dann durch den wald immer richtung ostsee:q 
wirste schon finden 
wär nett wenn ihr mitkommt!!!#6


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Das ist wenn man von Kiel kommt kurz vor Eckernförde.
Man sieht das aber auch wenn man schon in Eckernförde ist, denn man sieht gleich die langgezogene Steilküste (auf der Südseite der Eckernförder Bucht)
und an der Steilküste sind wir unterwegs.
Vermutlich mittig von der Strecke auf der großen Sandbank.


----------



## bewillknevill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

meint ihr da bei noer ?
da war ich schon mal 
und da fängt das ja mit der steilküste an oder is es noch ein bischen weiter?
#c


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Wenn man direkt in Eckernförde ist, und dann ans Wasser kommt sieht man 
ein Stückchen weiter eine lange Steilküste, die man zu Fuss schon erreichen kann. Das liegt noch recht weit in der Bucht drinen.

Von wo kommst du denn?
Wenn man von Norden kommt fährt man durch Eckernförde durch und dann kurz hinter dem Ortsschild auf der linken Seite ist schon das Restaurant 
" Kiek ut". 
Von da aus kannst du dann die Steilküste Richtung offene Ostsee entlang laufen.
Auf dem Stück sind wir dann unterwegs.
Von dem Ort Noer hab ich noch nichts gehört.
Das muss weiter Richtung offene See sein.
Weiter Oben wird es auch sehr flach.
Aber da sind wir dann ja auch nicht.


----------



## bewillknevill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

komme aus au8s quickborn also von der autobahn und fahr büdelsdorf runter dann richtung eckernförde und dann fahr ich also auf die b502 richtung kiel
und 1-2km nach ortsausfahrt ef kommt dann ein resturant namens kiek ut?|kopfkrat


----------



## bewillknevill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

noer ist ziemlich am anfang der förde


----------



## Mepps (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

..genau und danach gehts dann auch rechts ab..unter der bundessatrsse durch und auf den parkplatz. dann einfach richtung ostee. an der ostsee nen blick aufs wasser wagen und gucken ob irgendwo 3 leutz im wasser stehen


----------



## bewillknevill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

jo alles klar wir wrden versuchen zu kommen:q
ihr seit so gegen elf da?
dann werden wir auch so um die zeit da sein :m
muß noch mein e bessere hälfte überzeugen das es besser ist wenn ich nicht zu hause die couch potato mache und dann kann es losgehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Jo das ist die Strecke.
Wenn du durch Eckernförde durch fährst siehst du ja auf der linken Seite die Ostsee.
Und wenn du die siehst dann kommt auch bald das Ortsschild.
Dann kannst du das Auto bei " Kiek ut" stehen lassen oder du fährst weiter 
und nach einem knappen Kilometer kommt auf der rechten Seite ein kleine Abfahrt, wo man dann runter fährt und dann unter der Straße wo du gerade drauf warst hin durch.
Dann kommst du auf einen kleinen Parkplatz, wo du das Auto abstellen kannst.
Dann noch einen kleinen Fussmarsch durch den Wald und du kommst an der Steilküste an.
Dort unten sind wir dann.


----------



## Mepps (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*



			
				bewillknevill schrieb:
			
		

> jo alles klar wir wrden versuchen zu kommen:q
> ihr seit so gegen elf da?
> dann werden wir auch so um die zeit da sein :m
> muß noch mein e bessere hälfte überzeugen das es besser ist wenn ich nicht zu hause die couch potato mache und dann kann es losgehen!!!!!!!!!


 
Das doch prima:m  wir sind so gegen 10 da..
Also liebe grüße an die bessere hälfte...


----------



## bewillknevill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Okili Dokili Wie Ned Flenders Doch So Schön Sagt


----------



## Pattex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Wir werden uns dann alle am Samstag an der Steilküste treffen.
Und mal sehen wat die Mefos sagen.

Vielleicht gibt das ja auch noch ein paar Dorsche.

Müssen wir dann sehen was da geht aber ich glaub dass irgendwas an den Haken gehen wir.

Bis dann


----------



## Broder (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Hallo ich habe mal eine meiner Karten drangehängt, 
Von Quickborn kommst Du über die B 76 - Gettorf - Raststätte grüner Jäger bietet sich an und dann durchn Wald - ""wer sich im Wald auskennt"" ansonsten würde ich den Rastparkplatz bei Kieck ut empfehlen (andere Straßenseite bei Keicks du ut - wieder zurück Richtung Gettorf-grüner Jäger) und dann immer der Nase nach - am Mefobach entlang ...

#h


----------



## Mepps (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

:m :m :m  Prima karte!!! und dann auch noch mit liebe gemacht #6


----------



## Pattex (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Moin moin
Das wird ne super Tour morgen.
Der wind sieht auch ganz gut aus und die Sonne soll auch den ganzen Tag scheinen.
Dann wollen wir mal sehen was da abgeht.

Die Karte ist echt gut.

Bis Morgen


----------



## TankMan (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Tach auch,
habe auch noch ein paar Ansichten bzw. Wegeskizzen in 3D für Euch. Werde wohl morgen früh mal die Vorhut machen, letzte Woche (Freitag) war es mehr als Sche... dort, tierische Wellen trotz Windschatten, Angeln fast unmöglich. Morgen sieht's allerdings wohl besser aus. Schau'n wir mal.

Björn


----------



## bewillknevill (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

na super denn muß morgen ja was aus dem schönen naß kommen !
wird bestimmt ein schöner angeltag und lustig wird es bestimmt auch bei so vielen leuten:q


----------



## Mepps (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

So Pattex kommt gleich und dann gehts losnach Ecktown!:q 
Kamera is dabei und nachher gibts dann auch noch nen paar fotos und nen kleinen Bericht!|bla: 
So drückt uns die daumen und guten tag!|rolleyes 
Lg
Jonas


----------



## bewillknevill (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

bei uns war es ja heut richtig sch.... mein kumpel hatte leider vergessen seine w.hose vor seiner katze zu schützen! ende vom lied waren so ca 15 cm waqsser im stiefel ! tschade aber nächstes mal wird besser!!!!!!!!


----------



## JunkieXL (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

hab ihr wenigstens was gefangen ich war heute malwieder schneider


----------



## bewillknevill (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Wir waren auch Schneider aber Schönhagen war gut! Dort sind 2 oder 3 maßige raus gekommen.#6


----------



## Pattex (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

moin dat war ne ganz gut Tour heute.
Ein bisschen Fisch hat es auch gegeben.
2 ganz gute Mefos.


----------



## Juliannn (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Perti 
Wir gehen morgen nach Schönhagen,das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an das was rausgekommen ist.
Ich hoffe morgen wir auch was kommen.


----------



## Pattex (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Morgen sieht dat schlecht aus in Schönhagen.
Der Wind soll auf SO drehen und auch nicht gerade schwach.

Dat wird nicht gerade schön.
Aber mir ist dat Latte ich fahre Morgen nicht los.
Ich hab ja meine Fische.


----------



## bewillknevill (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

wann sind denn die raus waren wir schon land weg


----------



## Pattex (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Eine gegen Mittag.
Die andere am späten Nachmittag.


----------



## Mepps (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

So ich atte ja ngekündigt wie das WE in Ecktown gelaufen ist 
Nachdem ich ein Paar Bilder von dem Strand gemacht hatte ist leider meine Cam ausgefallen...warscheinlich weils zu kalt war;+ 
Naja ich und Patrick haben dann erstmal eineige Stunden ohne Erfolg gefischt  bis PAttx Lesath krum war und die erste Mefo im Kescher war#6 
Leider konnte ich keine Pics mehr machen:c 
Bwi mir tat sich am Samstag leider schreklich wenig, ein schöner Nachläufer war alles. Dafür knallte um halb 4 bei Pattx wieder eien schöne mefo auf nen blanken Snapps und nach hartem Drill lag die zweite Forelle des Tages an Land:q 

Heute waren wir dann wieder los und fischten uns wirklich einen Wolf bis endlich nach etlichen Stunden meine Rute krum war und nach kurzem aber sehr spektakulärem Drill lag eine 53er Stealhead im Kescher!!!:k 
PAtricks bruder fing ebenfalls noch eine von 45cm!!!
ANbei noch ein Foto von Morgens(als meine cam noch ihren Dienst tat) und eins vom Filet der Stealhead.....TRAUMHAFT:l 
http://img372.*ih.us/img372/5110/ecktown24ze.th.jpg

http://img70.*ih.us/img70/5391/filet1wj.th.jpg

Insgesamt ein super WE wenn auch ohne Fischbilder


----------



## Broder (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Hallo war n echt schöner Angeltag mit netten Leuten - habe mich direk vorne bei Kiek ut  noch mit einem sehr netten Fliegenfischer unterhalten und dann gings auch schon ca 1,5 km weiter zu Pattex und mepps und noch einem Mefoangler der aber nicht im Forum ist und die erste Mefo war auch schon gelandet worden von Patex! 

Dann ging es auf die Sandbank nachdem wir n bischen geklönt haben über Grizzly Wobbler die ich garnicht kenne und noch dies und das  ... und Patex ist ja wie durch dieses Forum entdeckt ein Bekannter von meiner Schwester und Schwager die ja auch in Süderfahrenstedt wohnen.

Leider mußt ich dann bald auch wieder weiter aber wie ich erfahren habe ließ das Anglergück bei den Jungs nicht lange auf sich warten und ich habe echt noch was verpaßt - also war schön bis bald mal wieder  #h


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Joa dat war ein schöner und erfolgreicher Angeltag da in Eckernförde.
Das Wasser war schön ruhig und die Fische waren gut in Gange. ( zumindest bei mir)
Das Wasser war zwar nicht besonders warm und die Füsse mussten auch wieder leiden aber dat macht ja nichts wen man einen so schönen Fisch fängt.
Abgesehen von der 46er Mefo.
Also ich werde am Wochenende vielleicht wieder unterwegs sein.

Mal sehen was die Mefos an dem kommenden Wochenende sagen.


----------



## Spinperfekt (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Hallo,
kann mir hier in diesem Forum jemand sagen, wann die Mefo an der Küste Schonzeit hat.


----------



## detlefb (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

hier gibt es Input über Schonzeiten.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/kuefo.pdf

oder hier für MVP

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/mecklenburg_vorp/mv_kueste.html


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

So was sollte man doch besser wissen, wann die Meerforellen Schonzeit haben und welche von ihnen man trotz der Schonzeit entnehmen darf.


----------



## Hemmingway (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Ich glaube deswegen wurde auch nachgefragt!!!:m

Gruß,
Hemmingway


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

An diesem Wochenende sieht es schlecht aus einen Tripp nach Eckernförde zu planen.
Der Wind versaut alles.
Das kannst du knicken, dann müssen wir aufs nächste Wochenende hoffen und dann gehts hoffentlich wieder los.
http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/olpenitz

Oder hat jemand noch einen anderen Ort wo man bei Ostwind fischen kann.
Wo auch die Wassertiefe stimmt.
Und der auch von Schleswig nicht zu weit weg liegt.


----------



## bewillknevill (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

wieso ostwind ?#c
auf der seite schaut es aber ganz anders aus:
www.nautische-veroeffentlichungen.de/wetter
da steht man soll bloß los zum fischen!:m


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Ich kann die Seite zur Zeit nicht öffnen.
Was sagen die denn an, was wir für ein Wind haben sollen?


----------



## Maddin (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/wetternews.htm

so, vollständig


----------



## Schnappa (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@Pattex
laut Wettervorhersage sollte der Wind so aus südlicher Richtung kommen|kopfkrat


----------



## bewillknevill (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

da kann man ja schon mal schauen ob sich da was im wasser tut 
wollte eigentlich wieder los!


----------



## bewillknevill (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@schnappa 
wann wolltest du denn angeln vonn früh morgens oder erst ab mittags?
man könnte sich ja denn mal in waabs treffen und zusammen den mefos nachstellen.


----------



## JunkieXL (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/seewx_07.htm

hie mal die seite vom deutschen Wetterdienst der stimmt eigentlich immer!


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Darf ich an dieser Stelle mal fragen was es mit dem Wind auf sich hat?
Ich habe noch nicht so viel Ahnung von der Küstenfischerei und würde
gern etwas dazu lernen. Also bei Welchem Wind lohnt es sich und bei
welchem nicht? oder geht es mehr darum ob auflandig oder ablandig?

Möchte auch gern demnächst auf Meerforelle gehen evtl. auch vom Belly
Dachte da an Weissenhaus oder vielleicht Dahmshöved. Mir fehlt zwar 
noch die richtige Rute aber eine Spinnrute 2,70m bis 55g WG tuts wohl
auch erstmal, hoffe ich.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Also sogut ich weiß lohnt es sich im prinzip bei jedem Wind .

AAAAAAber so ab Ws 3 von der Seite hat man n riesen Schnurbogen und kaum noch kontakt zum Köder .
Und an der offenen ostsee hat man bei Ws. 3 von vorne schon nen ziehmlichen Wellengang der das fischen auch fast unmöglich macht (weiß nicht ob das immer so ist , hier in der Förde bauen sich nicht so leicht Wellen auf)

Ich mache es meistens so das ich mir bei zu starkem Wind Pälätze suche die Windgeschützt liegen bzw. wo man den Wind im Rücken hat .
Das macht das Fischen zumindest angenehmer . Ob es erfolgreicher ist kann ich dir nicht sagen dafür fang ich zu wenig .

Die Spinnrute reicht für den Anfang vollkommen aus. Meine erste mefo hab ich sogar mit ner 2,40 Rute erwischt ...
Was ich oben geschrieben hab gilt aber nur fürs waten . Mitm belly wärs ziehmlich leichtsinnig bei Ablandigem Wind rauszufahren ...


----------



## Langsee-Erber (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

hi 

@pattex 
wenn der wind wirklich aus südlicher richtung kommt können wirs ja mal probieren... dann brauchen wir nur noch ein fahrer


----------



## Pattex (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Das hört sich alles doch ganz gut an.
Ich glaub da muss ich mein Geschirr wohl wieder fertig machen und dann noch gucken ob wir an die Ostsee gefahren werden können.
Und wenn das alles passt muss es wohl wieder los gehen.
Juhu!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@all...darf man eigentlich noch von dem langen Steg in Eckerförde (Promenade) angeln,...habe da früher mal 2 schöne Forellen auf Fischfetzen an ner Wasserkugel gefangen...sollten eigentlich Hornhechte werden...

gruß


----------



## Pattex (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Das weiß ich nicht.
Wo ist da denn ein Steg?
Es gibt auch sonst noch sehr gut Stellen an denen man zum Teil sehr gute Mefos erwischen kann.

Ich fahre schon seit 2 Jahren hin und wieder dort hin und habe auch schon recht gut Erfolge dort erzielen können.

Also ich würde nicht unbedinkt mich nur auf den Steg festlegen sondern auch mal ne andere Stelle aufsuchen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

...das ist schon klar...war ja nur ne Frege ob es den noch gibt...ziemlich na am Hafen war der...ist aber auch schon fast 10 Jahre her...

gruß


----------



## Pattex (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Schnappa (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@bewillknevill
wir werden wenn es meinem rückrn wieder etwas besser geht dann freitag späteren nachmittag losfahren,und samstag bei sonnenaufgang loslegen.und du ? wann wolltest du denn los??


----------



## Pattex (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Vielleicht auch nicht, wenn wir da nich hin gefahren werden können sieht es schlecht aus.
Aber wir versuchen es zu schaffen.
Und wenn das los geht dann werden wir am Samstag da und vermutlich auch schon gleich morgens.

Mal sehen..................


----------



## bewillknevill (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@schnappa 
Wollte eigentlich samstag morgen so ca. 8-8.30 uhr los in quicktown
also wäre den ssooooooooooo mmmh gegen 9.30 uhr da wenn das wetter aufg meiner seite ist|rolleyes
wo willst du denn hin pattex? wieder in die förde oder waabs


----------



## Schnappa (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@bewillknevill
wenn du dann ankommst werden wir wohl schon einmal am wasser gewesen sein da wir dort eine schlafmöglichkeit erwischt haben.uns erkennt man meisst zu dritt .see ya on de woderkant|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## TR22 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist schon klar...war ja nur ne Frege ob es den noch gibt...ziemlich na am Hafen war der...ist aber auch schon fast 10 Jahre her...
> 
> gruß





Moin,
ja die Mohle am Hafen gibt es noch. Im Frühjahr sind dort auch viele Angler mit der Kugel auf Hornhecht. Angeln scheint dort also auch noch erlaubt zu sein.


Gruß TR22


----------



## Pattex (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Da wird ja wieder einiges in Eckernförde los sein.
Ich weiß noch nichts genaueres ob es nun wirklich los geht, aber dies wird sich heute wohl noch klären.

Also ich weiß noch nicht genau wo ich hin fahren werde das ist auch von den anderen abhängig die vielleicht noch mit kommen.
Und der Wind spielt auch ne große Rolle.

Muss ich noch klären wo es hin gehen soll, wenn es überhaupt los geht.


----------



## TinTin (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

warum grade Eckernförde?
was ist mit mehr Richtung Kiel oder östlich von Kiel,
hat da jemand Erfahrung ?#c


----------



## Pattex (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Heute mal wieder los gewesen aber dies mal war nichts.
Man kann auch nicht jedes Wochenende Glück haben.
Naja und der Wind hat später auch gedreht und kam dann von der Seite, das war auch nicht gerade toll.
Mal sehen was wir nächstes Wochenende fürn Wind haben.


@Tin Tin 
Das ist zu weit weg von mir und da ich immer gefahren werden muss sieht das schlecht aus.
Eckernförde ist auch schon fast zu weit weg.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> warum grade Eckernförde?
> was ist mit mehr Richtung Kiel oder östlich von Kiel,
> hat da jemand Erfahrung ?#c




Also kieler förde läuft immoment nicht so berauschend , soweit ich das mitbekomme . Bin mittlerweie bin ich schon soweit das ich die weite fahrt nach Stohl wage , da fang ich aber auch nix :c 

Östlich von Kiel (ab laboe) wirst auf meerforellen kaum noch erfolg haben .
Da sind nurnoch sehr flache Sandstrände , kaum Steine oder bewuchs .
Erst wieder so ab Hohenfelde oder so ...


----------



## Pattex (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Hat heute jemand in Eckernförde gestanden und auch Erfolg gehabt?
Uns war es da zu windig, darum haben wir einen anderen Ort vorgezogen.

Würd mich aber trotz dem interesieren ob jemand Erfolg in Eckernförde gehabt hat.


----------



## Schnappa (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

@pattex
siehe unter meefofänge 2006


----------



## Pattex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

So bald wieder Wochenende.
Kann wieder los gehen oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## bewillknevill (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

mal schauen wie das mit dem wetter sich entwickelt. 
wenn es ein bischen wärmer wird denn auf jedn fall


----------



## Pattex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Jo.
Ich werde auch nur wieder starten, wenn das Wetter mit macht und ich da irgendwie hin komme.
Mal sehen.


----------



## Pattex (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Soll bald wieder los gehen nach Eckernförde.
Ich war schon länger nicht mehr da ( das letzte mal vor 3 Wochen ).
Ist seit dem mal wieder was in Eckernförde passiert oder lohnt es sich nicht dort hin zu fahren?


----------



## bewillknevill (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

waren letztes we da und eine 50er mefo gefangen sieht also ganz gut aus


----------



## Pattex (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an.
Dann werden wir es mal am Wochenende wieder versuchen.


----------



## Langsee-Erber (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an.
> Dann werden wir es mal am Wochenende wieder versuchen.


 
jo aber plan nich den samstag ein...


----------



## Pattex (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Geht da noch was in Eckernförde??
Die letzten male wie wir da waren ging da überhaupt nichts mehr und nicht nur bei uns sondern bei allen, die da waren.

Oder gibt es wieder Erfolge in Eckernförde???


----------



## the-kingfishers (4. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Hallo,

uns zieht es die Tage auch raus nach Eckernförde!
Gibts aktuelle Berichte? Wie ist die Lage?
Oder gibts ausweichpunkte in der Umgebung?

Dennis


----------



## Snapster (4. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Also wir waren Samstag da...

---> nichts !

Gewitter und mit Netzen dicht gestellt...

Weiss aber nicht wie das jetzt aussieht...!



MfG Snapster|wavey:


----------



## Fischmansfriend (4. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Jep, ich war auch in Ecktown, nüscht!
Heringsnetze ohne Ende, aber auch in der Brandung bei der WTD und auf Hering / Dorsch an der Mole wurde bis abends nichts gefangen.


----------



## Flens (16. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen in Eckernförde*

Wie sieht es denn mit Fängen an den Campingplätzen (Waabs) aus?
Vom Land(Watfischen)?Vom Boot?


----------

